

Show HN: I made a tool that compares your GA stats to the industry standard - leesfer

To promote my startup, I made a free tool that compares your Google Analytics stats to the industry standard&#x27;s stats that have been pulled from a whole bunch of sources. Let me know what you guys think!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.voodooalerts.com&#x2F;is-my-site-broken
======
negativeview
Hmm, my numbers looked a lot better than expected.

Flaws:

My site makes no money and doesn't attempt to. Why do I have to put in
transaction amounts?

Many of the images are not loading. High load to blame?

Under Important Insights > Page Speed the circle graph thing is really jacked
up (Firefox 33.0, Windows 7).

Important Insights > Bounce Rate. In the graphic it claims that the industry
average is 75%. In the text it claims 49%. That's a big difference.

Browser Variety. In text it claims 1 browser version, then it lists several
under that. Seems odd.

------
sjs382
Re: the illustration on your home page:

The last thing I want is to get _a series of_ mobile notifications saying that
_my app isn 't converting well_. It just becomes _another_ thing to dismiss
over and over again. This illustration/animation scares me away from trying
your product.

------
fiatjaf
clickable: [http://www.voodooalerts.com/is-my-site-
broken](http://www.voodooalerts.com/is-my-site-broken)

